# Which Animal Crossing game has the best soundtrack?



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't know if this thread was already made and if there is one already, then I'm sorry, but I really want to know what people think.
I put Wild World and City Folk together as they have the same soundtrack. I didn't include any spin-offs as well.

So anyways, which AC has the best OST, and why? What do you guys think?
I personally think it's WW/CF, though NL is a close second.


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

wild world, definitely - wild world’s soundtrack is hella nostalgic and brings back a lot of memories of playing it for years so it’s special to me ;u;


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 23, 2020)

New Leaf, just hearing it makes me wanna cry.
NH is just annoying my wellbeing.


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 23, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> New Leaf, just hearing it makes me wanna cry.
> NH is just annoying my wellbeing.


NH isn't annoying perse, it has it's own charm.
It's just too tropical for me tbh. The trumpets and whatever were just kinda too much.
Like certain tracks like 12pm and 5pm were perfect because they didnt use the weird trumpets (or at least I didn't hear them)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

Still New Leaf for me, definitely has most of my preferred tracks.


----------



## Bubbsart (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m torn between ACWW and ACNLa.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 26, 2020)

This isn’t even a contest. City Folk, and not just the hourly songs, either.

Also, it’s funny how New Leaf’s soundtrack is arguably more tropical than New Horizons’s, with the steel drums and all. lol

Surprised that GCN has no votes. I know the GameCube game is a big cult classic among older fans.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 26, 2020)

City Folk and New Leaf have so much nostalgia in their soundtracks! I also love the New Horizons music at night. Such a hard choice to pick a favourite -w-


----------



## Belle T (Jun 26, 2020)

I feel like New Leaf is the first time in the series that the games began to have music that was intended to be listened to for long periods of time.  The original Animal Crossing had a sort of sameyness to it that seemed to be made with the mindset that you were expected to mute the TV and turn on your own music.  None of it was bad or anything, but I found myself unable to listen to it for more than a few minutes before I would just mute the TV and open VLC on my phone.  But with New Leaf, the huge amount of variety in terms of both melodic structure, keys, and tempo which all have long entire, entire musical phrases before you get back to the loop point, and they're all so lovingly well crafted, I don't ever really find myself bored of the OST.

That being said, because the original GameCube game's OST was so unified, it also had the most personality, in my opinion.  There was such a unique and interesting way in which the soundscape of the GameCube game was designed that really captured the feeling of being the sole human, dwelling in a forest full of oddball animals.  The instrumentation just feels alien and bizarre, playful and calming, and just really brings the world to life.  If you had me listen to one of the tracks completely blind, I would immediately think "That sounds like a song from Animal Crossing."  Whereas with New Leaf, as beautiful as the music is, I wouldn't be able to place it if I hadn't played New Leaf extensively.

So I guess if I were to grade it solely on compositional merit, I'd say New Leaf has the overall better soundtrack.  But I think there's something special about the original OST that a lot of the more recent games really don't capture quite as well.  And it's kind of a shame because I don't think the series had to get rid of its entire musical identity to make it easier to listen to.


----------



## IronDefender (Jun 26, 2020)

Not gonna lie, it changes a lot but I think Gamecube just surpasses it. Wild World is a close second despite the game being my least favourite in the series. 
Like come on, you can't tell me this song has a genius way of putting cat sounds in. Animal Crossing is an interesting case cause there's no song I actually hate, I love them all equally but some just a _bit_ more than others  
Personal ranking: 

GC
WW
CF
NL
NH


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 28, 2020)

Always loved the soundtrack from Wild World/City Folk, especially the theme song is so lovely. The GC one is also pretty good. New Leaf's was not bad overall, like I'm a huge fan of the 7 PM music, but it's to be honest not my favorite one, sometimes a bit stale in my opinion. New Horizons' is so far quite good, the night/morning music is kinda enjoyable.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 29, 2020)

New Horizons is probably my least favorite after listening to it for so long its gotten a little annoying and I just wish there was more music or be able to change from all the sound tracks from the other older animal crossing games, that would be so great after decorating and doing daily tasks for a while!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 29, 2020)

While each game has its own standouts, most of my favorite themes are from New Leaf. New Horizons is a lot more upbeat compared to the very chill and relaxing melodies of New Leaf.


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Jun 29, 2020)

Wild world just gives me goosebumps, also it’s the first AC I played


----------



## pochy (Jul 1, 2020)

even though acnl wasn't my first animal crossing game, the track stuck with me in a way that acww and accf never had. most of the themes are unique and fitting to the hour. on the other hand the only acww ost that i could hum off the top of my head is the 11pm song.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 1, 2020)

Wild world is most nostalgic but I think new leaf was my preferred. I don’t actually mind it in new horizons but haven’t even collected all the K.K. songs yet so that’s definitely on my to-do list!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 1, 2020)

I haven't played any other mainline game besides New Leaf and New Horizons. I voted for New Leaf. It makes me feel cozy when I hear it. It gives me good vibes. New Horizons is okay, but to me it's kind of forgettable background music. Pleasant, but overall a big meh.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is hard. I want to pick both New Leaf and Gamecube.


----------



## limiya (Jul 1, 2020)

I looooooved and miss New Leaf’s soundtrack so much tbh. I always felt as if it had the most variety and heart compared to the other games, especially New Horizons. I know New Horizons can always have updates to music and stuff, which is good, but I do feel as if that is a field of the game that’s highly ignored at the moment?

But I still love the game a lot, which is what matters most!


----------



## Belle T (Jul 1, 2020)

Actually, if I can just to turn this topic on its head real quick: Which game has the _worst _soundtrack?  Pocket Camp.  None of the music is offensively bad, but I don't think I've ever played an officially licensed Nintendo game that just sounded so drab and boring.     Like music that is so ambiguous in mood that it fits just about everything because it also doesn't evoke anything specific whatsoever.

 Actually, that's not true.  I've played Pokémon FireRed/LeafGreen, too.


----------



## Alessio (Jul 2, 2020)

Absolutely Wild World, and i expected many more votes for Gamecube.


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 2, 2020)

WW/CF. I actually didn't play WW for more than two days so my real introduction to that music was CF. I think this music fits the game it's in the most. Like, if this music were put into NH I dont think it would work as nicely. While NH is extremely calm and relaxing, it doesn't have that quaint, forest life feel the older games had. NH's soundtrack while not perfect, fits it better than CF's soundtrack would fit NH.


----------



## cornimer (Jul 2, 2020)

It's Wild World hands down for me. I love the mood and instrumentation choices, the tracks just make me so happy.

New Leaf is actually my least favourite soundtrack!


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jul 5, 2020)

cornimer said:


> It's Wild World hands down for me. I love the mood and instrumentation choices, the tracks just make me so happy.
> 
> New Leaf is actually my least favourite soundtrack!


Why is NL your least favourite, out of curiosity? Unpopular opinions are so interesting sometimes.


----------



## cornimer (Jul 5, 2020)

pitchtheripoff said:


> Why is NL your least favourite, out of curiosity? Unpopular opinions are so interesting sometimes.


I find it very low-energy compared to the other ones. I prefer something a bit more upbeat. I want Animal Crossing music to make me feel like running around my town, not taking a nap


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 5, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I find it very low-energy compared to the other ones. I prefer something a bit more upbeat. I want Animal Crossing music to make me feel like running around my town, not taking a nap



Interesting that you say that because I feel like WW/CF is the most calm which is my reason for loving it so much. NL is kinda all over the place with tempos and genres with almost every hour feeling very different from the last in my opinion.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 5, 2020)

Would be nice if you could choose which soundtrack to have playing. And be able to switch between them.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't mind new horizon's music music at all (it makes me feel like i'm on vacation!) But New Leaf (especially the late night music) still has that nostalgia factor for me, as it was my first game


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 6, 2020)

WW/CF. NL’s isn’t good at all.


----------



## Cirice (Jul 6, 2020)

I only played NL and NH, so my opinion is reduced, but I'd say NL ! 
I've also heard OST from other games, they all sound great, weirdly, my least favorite seems to be NH.


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jul 7, 2020)

Cirice said:


> I only played NL and NH, so my opinion is reduced, but I'd say NL !
> I've also heard OST from other games, they all sound great, weirdly, my least favorite seems to be NH.


that's not weird, i think the NH soundtrack is pretty weird as well


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 11, 2020)

Wild World, it's still great today and it's not just the nostalgia talking.


----------



## PajamaCat (Jul 12, 2020)

For me it's a tie between GC and NL. If I had to choose I'd probably go with NL but GC just has so much nostalgia for me that I had to include it.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 12, 2020)

New Leaf has my favorite soundtrack!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 12, 2020)

I think NL has the best soundtrack, but Wild World is my favourite purely due to the nostalgia. 
I'm personally not the biggest fan of NH's soundtrack, I find it forgettable compared to previous games, but all of the animal crossing games have amazing soundtracks!


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2020)

First game. Absolutely enjoy all the soundtracks. They seem more unique. Especially the night themes. My favorite is 10pm. A waltz music that seems so uneasy yet so peaceful at the same time. It's wonderful.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 12, 2020)

Wild World for sure. It has the most catchy, diverse and Animal Crossing sounding tunes!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

While I started with City Folk and I love the soundtrack, the music of New Leaf just hits me differently. Perhaps it’s that I was able to play it more (not having to share a town does wonders!) or that it has good memories tied to it (my favorite was listening to K.K. play at Club LOL during a baseball game I was bored at). Either way, I have to say that, despite it not sounding too animal crossing-ish, it’ll always be my favorite.


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm going to be the oddball and say the original. It's definitely an aquired taste for some people, but the funky, weird, sometimes even jazzy tracks just give me the seratonin


----------



## frenchip (Jul 18, 2020)

For me, I'd have to say City Folk. Maybe it's nostalgia speaking for me, but I absolutely_ love_ the hourly tracks and the city music! I know the hourly tracks are the same as in Wild World, but I just adore the city music.


----------



## emily_e_c (Jul 18, 2020)

Wild World for sure. That was my first AC game that I got in like 1st grade and still to this day I still have those songs stuck in my head. It also has the OG animal crossing theme that people know. I sometimes listen to it on youtube while studying and I just sit there missing that soundtrack. Just like the whistling and the percussion. Nothing hits like Wild World.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

I really enjoyed New Leaf's soundtrack.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2020)

New Leaf for sure. It has a bunch of different music, and I think that all of the holiday/event music is pretty underrated, especially Thanksgiving and New Years. New Horizons has a calm and chill music, though I haven’t played any of the events yet. I haven’t played the rest of the AC franchise unfortunately.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 27, 2020)

Wild World for sure.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 28, 2020)

i haven't experience most of them.  I've only played the GC one and this ACNH.  so between these two I'm going with ACNH.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Would say NL and WW’s soundtracks are both great, can’t decide which is better because they are great in their own way, since those are the 3 only AC games I played.
Nh’s is ok, but it’s nothing special compared to the others.


----------

